# Celtics look to sign Scalabrine



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> The Nets stepped up their pursuit of the free-agent forward Shareef Abdur-Rahim on Wednesday and prepared to lose their own free-agent forward, Brian Scalabrine. *Another Eastern Conference team, believed to be the Boston Celtics, is set to sign Scalabrine*, a 2001 second-round pick who became a rotation regular. "It appears as if we're going to lose him," Rod Thorn, the Nets president, said. Scalabrine averaged 6.3 points and 4.5 rebounds last season. Nets officials met with Abdur-Rahim in New Jersey and hope he might fill the void left when Kenyon Martin left for Denver last summer. Abdur-Rahim is among the most coveted forwards on the market, however, and is most likely to command more than the midlevel exception, about $5 million, which is all the Nets can offer.


Link


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

look like you guys are going to get veal.. A fan favorite in the swamps of Jersey. High energy guy and a good banger. He won't be a super star but a great player off the bench.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

nets1 said:


> look like you guys are going to get veal.. A fan favorite in the swamps of Jersey. High energy guy and a good banger. He won't be a super star but a great player off the bench.


That is what we need. Because Blount does not seem to give that, hell Blount sucks as a 12th man


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Gerald Green said:


> That is what we need. Because Blount does not seem to give that, hell Blount sucks as a 12th man


 Honestly, I'd rather us over play Al Jefferson than sign that useless cheerleader.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Copy of a post I made on "Veal" over on the Nets Forum. 

You talk about him like he has some kind of talent. I look at this guy and I see a waste of a roster spot. Reminds me an awful lot of Walter McCarty. Sure he may be a nice guy and a fan favorite, but a pretty lousy professional basketball player.


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

He's gonna be a Celt for a long time if this is true:



> While the Nets entertained Abdur-Rahim yesterday, Scalabrine agreed to a five-year deal worth $15million with the Celtics, according to a league sources.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/325796p-278452c.html


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

fly75 said:


> He's gonna be a Celt for a long time if this is true:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/325796p-278452c.html



uke: nooooooooooooo!


----------



## Flava_D (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm back and forth on this one, its a very cheap contract, but I don't expect him to contribute at all, except maybe in the locker room - I think this is a character acquisition more than anything else (and with the new 14 man active roster, he really can just sit there) This may rule our chances of signing Sarunas Jaskiv- (you know who I'm talkin bout!)


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Sarunas Jasikevicius


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

5 years 15 million?

ARE YOU FREAKIN KIDDING ME?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> 5 years 15 million?
> 
> ARE YOU FREAKIN KIDDING ME?


agreed.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

If this is true, I think we got a great signing. 

Yes, he is a great cheerleader (anyone remember a guy named ML Carr), and you cannot underscore the importance of that. But he is also a veteran, and he can play. So all of you saying he can't, I will write your names down, because clearly, you and Danny disagree on his worth. 

But if it is 5 for 15, what are we paying him the first year? The answer is....very little. If we let Antoine walk away, we are not luxury tax payers. And we would still have most if not all of the MLE to take a stab at someone else.

What, you want Al Jefferson to play 48 minutes?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Truth34 said:


> If this is true, I think we got a great signing.
> 
> Yes, he is a great cheerleader (anyone remember a guy named ML Carr), and you cannot underscore the importance of that. But he is also a veteran, and he can play. So all of you saying he can't, I will write your names down, because clearly, you and Danny disagree on his worth.
> 
> ...


Blah. Great cheerleader my ***. If we wanted a guy like that we shoulda just kept Walter McCarty.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

This is a terrible signing, but we needed an extra power forward. I would've been alright with the higher part of the MLE for two seasons (or so), but five years at fifteen million is terrible.

There's 96 minutes between the center and power forward positions. Realistically, we would need another power forward on our roster (Antoin...nevermind) unless we wanted our roster looking like:

C: LaFrentz (32) / Blount (16)
PF: Jefferson (24) / Perkins (24)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

is there a chance that this isnt true??


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

Helloooooooo. is this news true ? let us hope this is just another rumor. or have danny ainge gone nuts ? this rumor made me


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

5 years!?! Are you kidding me!!! OMG, I certainly didn`t see this one coming! I mean I could live with a 3 year deal but this is just stupid!

Well, I just hope there is a team option included in the contract...That would at least make some sense!


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

this rumor really makes me :hurl:


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I think this would be a good signing for the Celts, they need that hustle player off the bench that every other team seems to have, but I doubt very seriously that it would be for 5 years and 15 million. That would be crazy. Let's wait and see what the contract is but I would be surprised at anything over 2 mil per year for maybe 3 years.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Veal is a great, well-spoken guy. A true team player, and there aren't that many of those around. He does whatever the team asks, without any complaints. He's a terrific passer (no joke), and a pretty good rebounder. He's got weaknesses, though--he lacks athleticism and he seems to lack confidence in his shot . . . when it isn't falling, he seems to lose faith and he passes up open looks. 

Is he worth $15 million over 5 years? Who knows? He started the last 8 games of the season for the Nets at small forward--the first time, I believe, he had ever played SF--and the nets went 7-1 during that period, and he was a big reason why. As a starter last year, over 14 games, Veal averaged 10.9 points, 2.4 assists, 6.9 rebounds, and 1.1 steals in 34.6 minutes. That's not terrible. On the other hand, his lack of speed and athleticism was exposed against the Heat in the playoffs, when he was unable to guard the perimeter against amller, good-shooting SFs. Base year would be around $2.5 million if those figures are accurate. 

As a Net fan, I'd miss him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> Veal is a great, well-spoken guy. A true team player, and there aren't that many of those around. He does whatever the team asks, without any complaints. He's a terrific passer (no joke), and a pretty good rebounder. He's got weaknesses, though--he lacks athleticism and he seems to lack confidence in his shot . . . when it isn't falling, he seems to lose faith and he passes up open looks.
> 
> Is he worth $15 million over 5 years? Who knows? He started the last 8 games of the season for the Nets at small forward--the first time, I believe, he had ever played SF--and the nets went 7-1 during that period, and he was a big reason why. As a starter last year, over 14 games, Veal averaged 10.9 points, 2.4 assists, 6.9 rebounds, and 1.1 steals in 34.6 minutes. That's not terrible. *On the other hand, his lack of speed and athleticism was exposed against the Heat in the playoffs, when he was unable to guard the perimeter against amller, good-shooting SFs*. Base year would be around $2.5 million if those figures are accurate.
> 
> As a Net fan, I'd miss him.


I don't know why in the world would Frank had Veal on Damon... so retarded.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

danny ainge is like jekyll and hyde. 

hes either making great moves, or really dumb ones. scalabrine is an nbdl talent


----------



## Seth (Feb 27, 2004)

andy787 said:


> this rumor really makes me :hurl:


That is exactly the face I was thinking of...way to hit it on the head. First of all, I'm not big on Scalabrine at all, and second, 5 years?    

Come on Danny!! you were doing so well.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

He's goofy. Red hair high socks have fun!


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I am telling you guys this is a good signing he is much better than Blount


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Blount is much more talented than Scalabrine.

Five years? For a bench player.

Terrible.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Blount got 6 years, and he is a 12th man (as of now)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Blount was coming off a great year.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Look how Blount worked out, atleast with Scalibrine we know we are getting a solid bench player


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Blount has potential to be a starter, if motivated (something very hard to do).

Scalabrine may just be our cheerleader.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Scalabrine has more potenntial than Blount at this point in their careers. Right now I would take him over Blount


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> Scalabrine has more potenntial than Blount at this point in their careers. Right now I would take him over Blount



id take gerald green over scalabrine...hes just someone to take minutes away from our young players...i dont like it


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Well I think he can play PF so hopefully he won't take minutes from Green away


----------



## Seth (Feb 27, 2004)

Gerald Green said:


> Scalabrine has more potenntial than Blount at this point in their careers. Right now I would take him over Blount


More potential how? 

Blount is a 7' player who can run the floor and has a decent shot. The celitcs made a mistake by paying too much for him, and that may have contributed to his bad season last year. He just needs an attitude adjustment to get him back on track. His best year starting averaged over over 10 and 7. Blount has been a decent starter in this league, and has the potential to be in the future.

Scalabrine is 6'9" and not very athletic. The fact that he started for the Nets at all last year was a tribute to the serious problems that team had. Scalabrine should never be a starter in the NBA.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I'd rather have Ryan Gomes play some 4.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> I'd rather have Ryan Gomes play some 4.




exactly what i was thinking...i dont care if scalawhatever is 2 inches taller


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bahaha! The NY Daily News is saying the Celtics are giving him a 5yr/$15M deal. That CAN'T be true....can it?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Horrible deal, but he's basically being paid 15 million to be a fan favorite for 5 years.


----------



## Flava_D (Apr 22, 2005)

I honestly don't see Michael Rappaport, I mean Brian Scalabrine taking away minutes from people, so to fill a roster spot, it could be a good move - he is what he is, a hustle guy, a cheerleader who doesn't get mad that he doesnt' play, someone who doesn't eat up much cap space and is tradeable, someone who puts his hard hat on every day and comes to work - I think every team needs a few guys with his personality, especially with the youth movement - he's like the big brother who may not be that great at sports, but you still love playing with him...This is not an on the court move


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> <table class="headerPF" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" width="130">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

For his career (four years), Scalabrine has averaged 2.3 points, 1.8 rebounds and .5 blocks per game



:curse:


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

He gives you an extra shooter on the floor at the 4. When he is in a groove, he can really stroke it from outside. He plays better with more playing time. And no one has mentioned that he has big game experience too.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Is he worth the larger portion of the MLE?

Nope.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Premier said:


> Is he worth the larger portion of the MLE?
> 
> Nope.


I don't think they are splitting up the MLE.

-Petey


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Scalabrine is the 5th big man on the roster behind Jefferson, Perkins, Lafrentz and Blount. Let's not pretend that he's going to play anything more than garbage time.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Scalabrine might be the entire opposite of Mark Blount. All of the desire, but zero skills or physical ability.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> Scalabrine is the 5th big man on the roster behind Jefferson, Perkins, Lafrentz and Blount. Let's not pretend that he's going to play anything more than garbage time.



Would you pay 3 mil per year for garbage? We've already got 11 mil locked up in Recyclabales (Raef) and 7 mil in leftovers (Blount). 


Its a bad signing. I think Ainge should've been more patient. Veal isn't worth a dime more than the veterans minimum.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We could've signed him for anything less than (about) 4,00,000 dollars for this year as we're under the cap.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

banner17 said:


> Would you pay 3 mil per year for garbage? We've already got 11 mil locked up in Recyclabales (Raef) and 7 mil in leftovers (Blount).
> 
> 
> Its a bad signing. I think Ainge should've been more patient. Veal isn't worth a dime more than the veterans minimum.


I didn't say it wasn't a bad signing. I was simply saying that he'll be paid 15 million to be a fan favorite and hustle over the court. Why was he paid this much money, I have no clue. They could have just signed Coppenrath if they were looking for a cheap hustle guy.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> I didn't say it wasn't a bad signing. I was simply saying that he'll be paid 15 million to be a fan favorite and hustle over the court. Why was he paid this much money, I have no clue. They could have just signed Coppenrath if they were looking for a cheap hustle guy.



I'dd take Taylor over Veal any day. Then again I'm a UVM alum and live in Burlington so I obviously have a bit of a bias there. The deal can't become official until the 22nd right?

On a side note, I think putting this offer on the table only raises the value for players such as SAR, Swift and Toine. If Veal is being offered 3 mil per, I'm guessing players like toine are going to look for at least 8 or 9.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

banner17 said:


> I'dd take Taylor over Veal any day. Then again I'm a UVM alum and live in Burlington so I obviously have a bit of a bias there. The deal can't become official until the 22nd right?


They agreed in principle so I wouldn't expect it to be rescinded.



> On a side note, I think putting this offer on the table only raises the value for players such as SAR, Swift and Toine. If Veal is being offered 3 mil per, I'm guessing players like toine are going to look for at least 8 or 9.


I don't agree. It just means that the Celtics feel that Al Jefferson was the man for them and they will not be re-signing Walker IMO. They are going to go with the 4 men big rotation (Raef, Mark, Al and Kendrick) and Scalabrine. 

Those other 3 players are only able to get offers from teams with more money than the MLE. If those teams don't want them, their value isn't much.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Coppenrath and Scalabrine are equal at worse. You can pay Coppenrath the minimum (350k I think) or you can pay Scalabrine three mil a year for the next five years. I hope these are just untrue rumors. Or we have a deal that will get rid of Raef and Blount and bring in a productive big man.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

HKF said:


> Scalabrine is the 5th big man on the roster behind Jefferson, Perkins, Lafrentz and Blount. Let's not pretend that he's going to play anything more than garbage time.


If the Celtics envisioned him as being a garbage time player, they wouldn't be paying him this much money. It's apparent, that Danny Ainge doesn't plan on all those guys being ahead of Brian Scalabrine. To me, this means that

1. Antoine Walker probably won't be brought back.
2. Ainge is about ready to give up on Kendrick Perkins (and rightly so).
3. Mark Blount won't play much anymore. In a couple of years, he'll be another Yogi Stewart making huge money and not playing at all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> If the Celtics envisioned him as being a garbage time player, they wouldn't be paying him this much money. It's apparent, that Danny Ainge doesn't plan on all those guys being ahead of Brian Scalabrine. To me, this means that
> 
> 1. Antoine Walker probably won't be brought back.
> 2. Ainge is about ready to give up on Kendrick Perkins (and rightly so).
> 3. Mark Blount won't play much anymore. In a couple of years, he'll be another Yogi Stewart making huge money and not playing at all.


1. We agree.
2. You're probably right.
3. We agree again.

However, if Scalabrine is playing anything over 10 minutes a night, the team stinks (in the frontcourt anywa).


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

HKF said:


> However, if Scalabrine is playing anything over 10 minutes a night, the team stinks (in the frontcourt anywa).


That's true, but I think he's still an upgrade over Blount and Perkins (and the Celtics suffered in the playoffs because their backup big men sucked except for Al Jefferson). He'll play 10 minutes a game barring injury, and be a hustle player like you said.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I really do not think that Scalabrine is an upgrade over Blount and Perkins.


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

OK, so you guys want to trash veal. Smart move.

First off do you remember game 5 of the nets pistons series? tripple OT when veal his a bunch of major shots? He is a very good 3 point shooter. He has more nba finals and EC championship experience than anybody on your team.. He is a team player.

I'll tell you what, put him on your team at the #15 roster spot. Then when the season starts you can watch him move way up the rotation. Coachs love players like Scalabrine. He is total hustle both in games and in practice. In fact he will make your team more competative because in practice he makes it like game situtations. Against the warriors this year he scored 29 pts, and vince carter was quoted this year as him being his favorite net. The kidd can play.

Some of you call him garbage, not very athletic. As I recall larry bird wasn't very athletic either. Now I'm not comparing veal to bird, but maybe their work habits are similar. He will end up being the 2nd or 3rd big man off your bench and I predict he will become a fan favorite just like he did in Jersey. His mere presence on your bench will make your team better. He is intense, smart and a total team player.

Some of you complain about the salary. Come on 15 million over 5 year with a base of 2.5 million? He's been in the league for 4 years and to the finals twice. He has proved himself. If he doesn't work out for whatever reason you can package him is some sort of trade. Contracts like this are nba bargins and can be very benifical for future trades. Contracts like these are assets to a team. 

And Lastly, You dont win championships with 12 allstars. You need role players and team players.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It's not that 3 million per season is so bad, it's that it's a 5 freakin year deal for Scalabrine. Why? This makes no sense to me.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

nets1 said:


> OK, so you guys want to trash veal. Smart move.
> 
> First off do you remember game 5 of the nets pistons series? tripple OT when veal his a bunch of major shots? He is a very good 3 point shooter. He has more nba finals and EC championship experience than anybody on your team.. He is a team player.
> 
> ...



You would be happy if the Nets re-signed Scalabrine to this same contract? At best, he's a 7th/8th man, and it's just not logical to sign him to a 5 year deal.


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

sure I would. I would like veal to be back on the team for all the reasons stated in the last post. He's a known factor on the nets bench. The contract does not scare me at all. In fact had the nets signed him last year to the 5 year deal it would have helped get Sar from portland in a sign and trade. Veal is from the portland area and a fan favorite out there as well. 3 million a year is not going to kill you. 

Take a first round draft pick for example. Less than 25% of them will be a starter for their team. 40% won't be in the league in 4 years, yet you have to sign an unproven player to a 3 year deal starting at 1.5 to 2 mil a year. You know what veal can do and brings to the table. 

A few years back the nets signed Arron Williams to a 6 year deal for 20 million. I stated back then it was a great contract because it was a bargin for nba players. Was he a star? NO but he was a great role player who like veal was blue collar work ethic and a banger. Like veal went to the finals 2 times and played a good role in the nets success. 

Veal been in this league for 4 years now and proved he belongs here. I also believe he will be playing for somebody for the next 5 years. I can also see veal being Danny Ainge kind of player. Your coach will love him as well.

Also, I hope the celtics want to trade him back to the nets next year. The nets can always use a player like him on their team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The 5 years part didn't make much sense. NBA GM's need to realize that longer then 3 year contracts for guys who are 9th men or worse doesn't make a lot of sense, unless they are rookies.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Another reason on why Red should go...he's paying 15 million for 5 years for a Male Cheerleader and not givine us female ones for 1/100th the cost.

Yay, this will be an even more complaining season then the first time Walker was traded.

5 ****ing years. Unbelievable.

It would have been fine to S&T Walker...or let him go, but to get a guy who can't do anything is horrible. Sorry, but most Nets fans are laughing at us, Petey's having a Field Day with me on AIM right now.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

The Nets were interested in bringing him back, so maybe Ainge felt he had to step up the bid a bit. Plus, you pay for playoff experience, and Veal has it.

It's fine to question the length of the contract, but to say that he'll be nothing but a cheerleader, or that he can't do anything shows that you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

schub said:


> It's fine to question the length of the contract, but to say that he'll be nothing but a cheerleader, or that he can't do anything shows that you don't know what you're talking about.


Please enlighten us.

Seriously. Ignorance sucks.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Premier said:


> Please enlighten us.
> 
> Seriously. Ignorance sucks.


See my previous post in this thread. Read nets1's posts. He is a solid role player, a very good outside shooter for a 4, and he has experience.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

So, he's a hustle player that can make shots.

Walter McCarty, anyone? Atleast he didn't get Brian Cardinal numbers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Premier said:


> So, he's a hustle player that can make shots.
> 
> Walter McCarty, anyone? Atleast he didn't get Brian Cardinal numbers.


I watched him and just because he had the biggest fluke game of his life in Game 5 of the 2004 Eastern Conference Semifinals against Detroit, now all of a sudden he's some awesome role player. Puhlease. 

4 years in the league and here are his career numbers:

3.9 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 1.0 apg 

The rest of the stats are negligble. The only reason he even played was because the Nets had injury problems up the wazoo and gut the team. 

5 years/15 million for something even I could do. Make an open jumpshot per game and luck into some boards.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

That's one more awesome game than Kendrick Perkins has had in his career. Scalabrine's game may have been a fluke, but at least he's done something in the league. So far the highlight of Perkins's career is throwing an embarrassing temper tantrum in the waning moments of Game 7. Yet people here are saying Perkins is better than Scalabrine, go figure.

Danny Ainge felt he needed to upgrade the bench and he did it. Good signing. Although, I agree with HKF that five years is probably too long.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> 5 years 15 million?
> 
> ARE YOU FREAKIN KIDDING ME?


 how many freaking PF's does Danny want?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> That's one more awesome game than Kendrick Perkins has had in his career. Scalabrine's game may have been a fluke, but at least he's done something in the league. So far the highlight of Perkins's career is throwing an embarrassing temper tantrum in the waning moments of Game 7. Yet people here are saying Perkins is better than Scalabrine, go figure.
> 
> Danny Ainge felt he needed to upgrade the bench and he did it. Good signing. Although, I agree with HKF that five years is probably too long.


.


gotta agree here. 5 years may be too long, but we still dont know what we have in perk, we still have no guys to hustle and provide energy, besides rickys energy off the bench, and this really isnt as terrible as you guys are making it out to be. please enlighten me here, did we honestly think we were gonna land a ton of big names this off season? you need role players to win and a guy like this is another piece. whether hes on the bench cheering or coming in here and there to play spot mins, hit a J and hustle, thats fine. 3 mil a year is nothing and will not effect us...plus this obviously is showing something bigger seems to be in the works as our roster is climbing, not sure what its up to right now numbers~wise?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Thats a lot of tied up money for a 10th man lol. I wouldn't have done this deal but maybe Ainge is seeing something we are all missing, atleast I hope he is on this one.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Here's a deal


Net's Get...
Brian Scalabrine
Gift Certificate to Outback

Celtics Get...
Jason Kidd
Vince Carter 
$50 mil.


Sounds fair.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Petey's response:

It doesn't work under the CBA.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

For the record, Scalabrine is shooting under 40% for his career.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> For the record, Scalabrine is shooting under 40% for his career.


And Antoine Walker is shooting 41% for his career.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Causeway said:


> And Antoine Walker is shooting 41% for his career.


 Which is still more than 40.

And please, do not tell me that you think Scalabrine is better than Walker.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Which is still more than 40.
> 
> And please, do not tell me that you think Scalabrine is better than Walker.


Barely. and still not good.

And no. I do not think Scalabrine is better than Walker. Smarter - but no not better.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

TAllen42 said:


> Here's a deal
> 
> 
> Net's Get...
> ...


You forgot Mark Blount


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, Simmons is reporting that the deal is for 4 years 11 million with the team option for the fifth year!

I was kind of hoping the team option would be after his third year but I guess it is stil better than nothing...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

yes - less money and less years. that is better. still not great but definitely better.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh yeah, they can have Mark Blount...but only if we get a gift certificate to Kohls.


----------



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

Is this the guy from USC?

cause he sucks


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

celtsb34 said:


> Is this the guy from USC?
> 
> cause he sucks


Yes he is


----------



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> Yes he is


Then We don't need him.
We need a 3 point shooter like Kyle Korver or Donyell Marshell (13 three pointers in a game) .

But I like Jeff Mciness hes pretty good for a point gaurd (I didn't mean to say it like point gaurds are bad)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Petey said:


> I don't think they are splitting up the MLE.
> 
> -Petey



What was that, Petey?

  ​


> ​ Celtics agree with free agent Scalabrine​ *
> By Shira Springer, Globe Staff | July 8, 2005*
> 
> LAS VEGAS -- The Celtics agreed to terms with free agent forward Brian Scalabrine, two Eastern Conference sources and a source close to the forward confirmed yesterday.
> ...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He's a nice player and maybe worth a $3m salary, but 5 years is too many.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Uggh...it's not official yet, is it? Please tell me it's just a bad dream and this douchebag isn't actually going to be saddled with us...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Uggh...it's not official yet, is it? Please tell me it's just a bad dream and this douchebag isn't actually going to be saddled with us...


sorry man looks like a done deal.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

celtsb34 said:


> But I like Jeff Mciness hes pretty good for a point gaurd (I didn't mean to say it like point gaurds are bad)


Jeff McInnis sucks like an English duchess. He plays no D, lost a shooting contest to Jiri, worse still the target they were shooting at was Lake Erie, and is a constant complainer. I heard a rumour that Punta del Este of the Uraguayan Basketball League had tendered him an offer, but when I called to doublecheck, Manuel Miedra del Toro (GM of the Punta del Este Chochas) denied it vehemently. Even called me a ******* for suggesting that they'd sign McInnis.

Think I don't know Spanish, eh?

No curse words (Yes, that's a curse word).

- Premier


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

celtsb34 said:


> Then We don't need him.
> We need a 3 point shooter like Kyle Korver or Donyell Marshell (13 three pointers in a game) .
> 
> But I like Jeff Mciness hes pretty good for a point gaurd (I didn't mean to say it like point gaurds are bad)


They are both SF's Veal is a PF that can shoot, that is my only logic as to why


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Scalabrine shoots worse than Antoine Walker.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

schub said:


> The Nets were interested in bringing him back, so maybe Ainge felt he had to step up the bid a bit. Plus, you pay for playoff experience, and Veal has it.
> 
> It's fine to question the length of the contract, but to say that he'll be nothing but a cheerleader, or that he can't do anything shows that you don't know what you're talking about.


Experience? Why not just keep Walker, or get a real vet, not a 4 year old pro who's called a "vet."

The guy is less Athletic than Walker, now what's saying something and there's no way that he'll do nearly as good as he would with Kidd, Carter and Jefferson comanding double teams.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> If the Celtics envisioned him as being a garbage time player, they wouldn't be paying him this much money. It's apparent, that Danny Ainge doesn't plan on all those guys being ahead of Brian Scalabrine. To me, this means that
> 
> 1. Antoine Walker probably won't be brought back.
> 2. Ainge is about ready to give up on Kendrick Perkins (and rightly so).
> 3. Mark Blount won't play much anymore. In a couple of years, he'll be another Yogi Stewart making huge money and not playing at all.



How is Ainge giving up on a player that's a Center removed from high school only 2 years ago, for a unatheltic freak...that plays power forward?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

In all seriousness, how in the world will Veal help us? This guy is not a good fit for us, or what we're trying to do. Ok, great he's a good energy guy, but we're years away from contending, or even doing good in the playoffs, so how does a "dirty worker" help the Celtics? 

His potential on a scale from 1-10 is like a 3.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I heard the team option thought and got hopefully. Unfortunately, the option wasn't after training cmap, so no dice there.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> His potential on a scale from 1-10 is like a 3.




ud rate it that high huh???


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> How is Ainge giving up on a player that's a Center removed from high school only 2 years ago, for a unatheltic freak...that plays power forward?


Because the unathletic freak that plays power forward is a lot better than the center removed from high school only 2 years ago.

Also, which position Scalabrine plays isn't all that important when Raef LaFrentz can play either power forward or center.


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> 5 years 15 million?
> 
> ARE YOU FREAKIN KIDDING ME?


Nah man, its true. This stiff is going to ride the Celtics pine making good money over 5 years. Damn this is Vinny Baker revisited. I hope Ainge sw something we havent in the brief career of Scalabrine...Maybe he can dunk from the foul line, or shoot like Chuck Person or something.... Shaking my head


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> Scalabrine shoots worse than Antoine Walker.


barely.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

It's not a bad deal at all, especially considering the team option after 4 years. By the way all you guys are freaking out you would think they gave him the entire MLE...


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

DH12 said:


> It's not a bad deal at all, especially considering the team option after 4 years. By the way all you guys are freaking out you would think they gave him the entire MLE...


So how much money do they have left over from the MLE to sign someone else....And who could we sign with that left over cash?
:thinking:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

CelticsSaint1977 said:


> So how much money do they have left over from the MLE to sign someone else....And who could we sign with that left over cash?
> :thinking:


About 2.4 million dollars left on the MLE.

We're not going to sign anyone.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Because the unathletic freak that plays power forward is a lot better than the center removed from high school only 2 years ago.
> 
> Also, which position Scalabrine plays isn't all that important when Raef LaFrentz can play either power forward or center.


Sorry, but he's not. Our 21 year old is a lot better than the 27 year old we just signed.

Raef will not play more than 27 minutes and it will be at Center...with the way Mark Blount finished the season....well he won't be getting a single second.

Brian doesn't fit the Celtics...at all.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Our frontcourt is awful.

Every other Eastern Conference team just got better.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Our frontcourt is awful.
> 
> Every other Eastern Conference team just got better.


And we decide to get a PF who couldn't start for the Nets? Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Nets had the worst starting PF in the league this past season (Collins, who's not even a PF but a Center) and this guy couldn't even get that job? He only played 20 minutes off the bench for the team with the worst bench also?

Someone please enlighten me how a 5 year deal is good for the Celtics that are constantly trying to get more athletic.


----------

